

Ask Reddit: How do you file your patents? - Flemlord

If you've ever filed a patent, how did you do it? Did you just hire a patent attorney, or are there any cheaper shortcuts? How much did it cost?
======
bk
I don't know what exactly you're looking for, but everybody I know who has
filed patents, has done so via provisional patents first (cheap and easy, and
gives you a year to file full patent, AFAIK).

That's US patents only, don't know about other regions, or filing non-
provisional patents.

------
kyro
Dugg for 'Ask Reddit.'

~~~
ivank
+5 Insightful

~~~
Flemlord
Heh. How embarassing...

------
cstejerean
So far we have 5 comments related to the Ask Reddit bit and not a single
answer to the actual question. This is sad.

------
iamdave
I'm sorry, and forgive my presumptuousness, but...did you title this Ask
_Reddit_??

~~~
aquateen
At first, I thought this was sarcasm; too many people submit questions that
are trivial or can easily be googled.

Not sure though...

------
muriithi
This is not Reddit!

~~~
ardit33
This is Spartaa!!! er Hacker News....

(don't neg me, sorry I couldn't resist)

